# HAPPY CHRISTMAS RENEE!!



## AnnaC (Dec 22, 2011)

Just wanted to wish Renee a safe journey to the UK and to say that I hope she has a wonderful time with her family.









A Very Merry Christmas Renee to you and yours and a Happy, Healthy, Prosperous and Peaceful New Year.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 22, 2011)

have a safe and happy holiday renee

and merry xmas and a happy new year to everyone



:yeah


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

Safe travels!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess your well on your way by now but have a safe journey and a lovely Christmas with your family


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Safe travels


----------



## Eagle (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you all so very much. I will be off to bed shortly then we will leave early tomorrow morning.

Merry Christmas my friends and a happy New Year.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 22, 2011)

Have a safe and enjoyable journey and Merry Christmas with your family.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just want to wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, and enjoy your holiday with your family. Terry


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

YES happy Christmas Renee!!!!! hope you have a wonderful time with your family!!!


----------

